# Pre Workout Supps



## TheRhino (Jun 25, 2009)

just wondering everyones opinion on pre workout supps like NO2 explode, or black powder?  i like the BSN explode for like the first 3 weeks but then i dont see the pumps anymore and there isnt very many servings?  

i just got black powder about a month ago which im half way thru and it still works i actually like it alot anyone use this?

anyone think that preworkout supps are a waste? if so what would you prefer to use? to gain the same thing?


----------



## Marat (Jun 25, 2009)

Definitely a waste of money. NO Xplode is basically nitric oxide, CEE, and various stimulants. The nitric oxide is a vasodilator which allows for a degree of increased blood flow and therefore gives you that sensation of 'pump'. However, it isn't actually doing anything to increase performance. An alternative would be creating monohydrate or ethyl ester and caffeine/ephedrine if you are into the stimulants.

It certainly doesn't _not_ work. But its not cost effective at all.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 25, 2009)

TheRhino said:


> just wondering everyones opinion on pre workout supps like NO2 explode, or black powder? i like the BSN explode for like the first 3 weeks but then i dont see the pumps anymore and there isnt very many servings?
> 
> i just got black powder about a month ago which im half way thru and it still works i actually like it alot anyone use this?
> 
> anyone think that preworkout supps are a waste? if so what would you prefer to use? to gain the same thing?


I used to take NO Shotgun from VPX.  If you have money this is a very good supplement.  Now I take only preworkout meal and coffee about an hour before my workout.  I blend oats, whey protein isolate with milk, fruits and green vegis.


----------



## Berto (Jun 26, 2009)

If you have the cash, give SuperPump 250 or NO Shotgun a try.  These are by far the best two in my opinion.  NO Shotgun is cool because it's zero carb, but SuperPump makes me go ballistic.

Note that this is the LAST supplement you need.  It goes in this order of importance, for me:
- FOOD
- Protein
- Vitamins
- Creatine
- Fish Oil
- Amino Acids
- Other stuff like NO Shotgun


----------



## TheRhino (Jun 26, 2009)

m11 said:


> Definitely a waste of money. NO Xplode is basically nitric oxide, CEE, and various stimulants. The nitric oxide is a vasodilator which allows for a degree of increased blood flow and therefore gives you that sensation of 'pump'. However, it isn't actually doing anything to increase performance. An alternative would be creating monohydrate or ethyl ester and caffeine/ephedrine if you are into the stimulants.
> 
> It certainly doesn't _not_ work. But its not cost effective at all.



see i have ben weighing this out lately with everything ive tried and i got to thinking about it they have never really done anything for me. with what comes in them i get the same thing from my clen, but i used to take creatine a long time ago before prework supps like NO but im just really thinking about it and its a waste of money the more i think about it. and your right its not cost effective, 

i think im gonna try the mono and stick with my eca and clen they are way cheaper and last a longer time cause with the clen i cycle 2 wks on and 2 off so im not taking freaking 2 ml a day like a crack head

nice to get some opinions thanks  m11.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 30, 2009)

We have a new product out it is part of Anabolic Innovations White Label products. It is called Maniac and is 80 servings for $33. I will try to see if sbmuscle will be picking up the line.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2009)

caffiene and bronkaid an hour before a workout. It's cheap, and it burns fat like crazy.

Clen messes with your heart doesnt it?


----------



## nkira (Jun 30, 2009)

SANN's V12 Magnum & V12 Hp844 both are solid products.

V12 Magnum with creatine & Hp844 is without creatine.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2009)

mines cheaper bitch!


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 2, 2009)

I like the Shotgun/ Synthesize stack.  I think there is a new (and improved) shotgun out right now.


----------



## nkira (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought the discussion was about PRE-Workout Supps & not fat-loss supps, though I agree with you on caffeine.  



juggernaut said:


> mines cheaper bitch!


----------



## Kevsworld (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried NO2 explode and it did nothing for me.  

The only preworkout supplement that I ever liked was _ultimate orange_, a formula that had ephedra in it.  That actually had a kick.

Now I just stick to a cup of coffee.


----------



## Marat (Jul 8, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> caffiene and bronkaid an hour before a workout. It's cheap, and it burns fat like crazy.



Same thing that I take. A whole bunch of caffeine pills is like 4 bucks at walmart and a bunch of bronkaid is cheap too. A container of creatine mono  is like 20 dollars and lasts a long time.

I got a hold of some no-xplode and it basically does what you would expect it to do based on the ingredients. there's no reason why it wouldnt work. The ingredients are on the side for you to read.

It's just a cost thing.


----------



## franklinb (Jul 27, 2009)

Its a complete waste of money as now you know it pumps your body for just 2-3weeks after that its a complete waste so try out other supplements you trainer would tell you and make a schedule when to take what....that is when to take fat burners when to take creatine etc.....


----------



## firefighter573 (Aug 2, 2009)

*N.O. Shotgun FTW*

VPX's N.O. Shotgun is great!

it has Branched chain amino acids in it and it has 20 Grams of protein as well.

just mix a scoop with about 8 oz of water and just down it and your set!

its a subtle "Kick" but not too drastic.

you will notice an increase in your vascularity for sure


----------



## Str8Con (Aug 3, 2009)

Top 3 are definitely NO-Xplode, Shotgun, and SuperPump.  I think each person reacts differently to all of them and has to give them all a try to see which has most benefit.

Just my 2cents

Str8Con


----------



## Mass Nutrition (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pre-Workout Supplements*

TheRhino-
 Here are the top selling ones and the lowest prices on all. It doesn't mean they are the best but it tells us a little something when people are buying it over and over again. Hope this helps!

BSN NO-Xplode - $27.95
Gaspari SuperPump 250 - $27.95
Muscletech naNOVapor - $35.50
VPX Shotgun - $29.95
MRI Black Powder - $23.95
Controlled Labs White Flood - $22.50

Johnny,
MassNutrition.com


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2009)

My favorite pre-workouts supps have been:

-VPX Shotgun
-Gaspari Superpump 250
-MT Nano Vapor
-ALRI WTF Pumped
-AAEFX Cell Rush + Nytric Pro


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, well we cant all be sponsored and pampered by a supp company like you Eric. 

Quite honestly, coffee has research backing its effectiveness as an aid to training. Plus, for god sakes, its cheap and available anywhere without shipping!


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Yeah, well we cant all be sponsored and pampered by a supp company like you Eric.
> 
> Quite honestly, coffee has research backing its effectiveness as an aid to training. Plus, for god sakes, its cheap and available anywhere without shipping!



What the fu%k was that response about Juggernaut?

A. I was just listing the pre-workout supps that have worked well for me in the past.
B. What does me having sponsorship have to do with it.
C. I earned my sponsorships...they were not handed to me.

Seriously man, what is your problem?


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought this post was brilliant - it's a recipe and a rationale for a home-made preworkout stack, just like mamma used to make... 

*The Boost Your Pump Stack*

*SUPPLEMENT  DOSE*

Arginine    3-5 g 30-60 minutes preworkout
Creatine    3-5 g immediately preworkout
Glycerol    10-30 g 60 minutes preworkout

MariAnne's note: I'd probably knock back the glycerol and arginine with a caffeine tab when I'm getting set to leave for the gym, then toss the creatine into my pre/post workout shake, with some dextrose. 

In fact, I'm going to try it this way tomorrow!

Great thread.


----------



## quark (Aug 6, 2009)

USP Labs Jack3d. Great stuff. Intensity has not really diminished after about 4 months of use.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

gopro said:


> What the fu%k was that response about Juggernaut?
> 
> A. I was just listing the pre-workout supps that have worked well for me in the past.
> B. What does me having sponsorship have to do with it.
> ...



My response was to merely point out that most people are looking for something cheap and effective-such as the case with Built's recipe. Nice work on that one MA.

Also,
A. The majority of the brands you listed are your sponsor. 
B. In the past, you've shamelessly pimped your sponsors. Which I can understand.
C. I never said you didnt earn your sponsorships.
D. I just dont like you, or what you represent. 

Hope this clears this up.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

jchappj said:


> USP Labs Jack3d. Great stuff. Intensity has not really diminished after about 4 months of use.


USP Labs is a good company. I've liked everything they came out with, starting with the cissus product.


----------



## nni (Aug 6, 2009)

i disagree about usp, not a fan for many reasons.

ive been using 24/7 from cmi as of late, simple solid pre/peri formula.


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> My response was to merely point out that most people are looking for something cheap and effective-such as the case with Built's recipe. Nice work on that one MA.
> 
> Also,
> A. The majority of the brands you listed are your sponsor.
> ...



-The original poster, who is the one I was answering to said NOTHING ABOUT CHEAP my friend. He wanted to know what people liked.

-Only two of the brands were my sponser, so sorry there.

-I only "pimp" brands that have a proven track record with me. I have had offers from many companies that I have TURNED DOWN because their products did nothing for me. I can only stand behind what I feel works.

-What do I represent? I am a trainer/coach/writer/pro bodybuilder. I help people reach their goals. I spend most of my day giving out free advice. I am a skinny guy that worked his ass off to achieve what I have when everyone around me told me I was wasting my time.

Whatever bro...you may think whatever you want, but there was ZERO reason for you to have jumped on me for my post that simply answered the question of the member.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey it's ok. Not everyone has to agree with you or your tactics. Nor does everyone have to like you as a person or a writer.


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Hey it's ok. Not everyone has to agree with you or your tactics. Nor does everyone have to like you as a person or a writer.



Ok buddy. Cool. Not having you onboard is not having me lose any sleep 

*For the original poster:* Anyway...my choices for best pre-workout supps stand. They all work better than the other ones I have tried...although I never tried Black Powder.


----------



## RoosterTX (Aug 6, 2009)

gopro said:


> Ok buddy. Cool. Not having you onboard is not having me lose any sleep
> 
> *For the original poster:* Anyway...my choices for best pre-workout supps stand. They all work better than the other ones I have tried...although I never tried Black Powder.



I didn't see any pro-hormones on your list...what gives?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2009)

Chalk up another vote for Gaspari Nutrition's Super Pump.  I don't compete so I dont' give a rat's ass about vascularity, but I love the psychological boost it gives me.  Before SP I'd hit a wall during squat sets where I would absolutely dread getting under that bar one more time.  After SP I can't wait, let me at it, I'm ready for more.

And on a side note to Eric:  It's okay man, I like you.   (But you're gonna have to hook me up with some great sample packets at this year's Expo.  )


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> I didn't see any pro-hormones on your list...what gives?


cough....


----------



## nni (Aug 6, 2009)

quit the bickering fellas.


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2009)

For ease of comparison...

...note that many of these products list proprietary blends, so you don't know how much of each component is in your dose. 

Information on the individual ingredients: Dietary Supplements Labels Database

*VPX NO Shotgun*
Creatine
Arginine 
Glutamine 
Beta-Alanine
Branch Chain Amino Acids

*Gaspari Superpump 250*
Glucose Polymer Blend
Creatine Monohydrate
L-Arginine
L-Arginine alpha - Ketoglutarate (A-AKG)
L-Arginine Ketoisocaproate (A-KIC)],
Guanipro (Guanidino Propionic Acid)
Salycylic Acid 15% 
American Ginseng Extract
L-Tyrosine
Methylxanthines (Caffeine)
NAC (N-Acetyl-Cysteine)
N-Acetyl-Tyrosine
Glucuronolactone
Rhodiola rosea Root Extract (Standardized to 5% total Rosavins)
Ginko bILOBA Extract (standardized to 24% Ginkosides & 6% Terpenes)
Vinpocetine
Huperzine
Taurine
L-Leucine
L-Glutamine
L-Valline
L-Isoleucine
L-Citruline AKG,
Turkesterone (11,20 dihydroxyecdysone from Ajuga turkestanica Extract)
Choline Bitartrate
Trimethylglycine
Indole-3-Carbinol
4-Hydroxyisoleucine (from Fenugreek Seed Extract)
Cinnamon Bank Extract (15% cinnamic aldehyde)
Bacopa Monniera (standardized for 20% bacosides A&B)
Sodium Bicarbonate 
Potassium Bicarbonate
Potassium Gycerophosphate
Magnesium Glycerophosphate
Alpha Lipoic Acid
Bioperine

*MT Nano Vapor*
Maltodextrin  
Creatine Monohydrate   
Taurine  
Creatine Anhydrous   
Creatine Malate  
Creatine Alpha-Ketoglutarate  
Tri-Creatine HCA  
Creatine L-Pyroglutamate  
Glycocyamine  
Cinnamon Extract (As Cinnamomum Cassia Blume)(Bark)(Standardized To 40% Polyphenols) 
Taurine Ethyl Ester HCL  
Taurine Alpha-Ketoglutarate  
18 Beta Glycyrrhetinic Acid  
Coriolus Versicolor Powder (Plant)  
D-Glucose Monosaccharide  
L-Arginine   
L-Aspartic Acid  
Di-Sodium Phosphate  
Di-Potassium Phosphate  
Di-Calcium Phosphate  
Xanthinol Nicotinate  
L-Arginine Ketoisocaproic Acid  
L-Arginine Ethyl Ester HCL  
Norvaline  
L-Norvaline Ethyl Ester HCL  
Asian Ginseng Extract (As Panax Ginseng)(Plant)(Standardized To 25% Ginsenosides) 
L-Citrulline  
Citrulline Malate  
L-Citrulline Ethyl Ester  
L-Histidine Alpha-Ketoglutarate  
Gynostemma Pentaphyllum Extract (Root)(Standardized To 85% Gypenosides) 
Acetyl L-Carnitine L-Arginine Dihydrochloride  
Salvia Miltiorrhiza Bunge Powder (Cryptotanshione)  
Artichoke Flavonoids (As Cynara Scolymus L.)(Root)  
Crataegus Pinnauficia Bunge Extract (Berry)  
L-Tyrosine  
N-Acetyl L-Tyrosine  
Sulbutiamine  
Vinpocetine  
Alpha Glycerophosphocholine  
Cis-9, 10-Octadecenoamide  
Huperzine-A (As Huperzia Serrata)  
Glycine  
Beta Alanine  
L-Leucine  
L-Isoleucine  
L-Valine  
Beta Alanine Ethyl Ester HCL  
L-Leucine Methyl Ester HCL  
L-Leucine Alpha-Ketoglutarate  
L-Leucine Isovaleric Acid  
Isoleucine Ethyl Ester HCL  
L-Isoleucine Methyl Ester HCL  
L-Valine Ethyl Ester HCL  
L-Valine Alpha-Ketoglutarate  
Alpha Amino L-Butyrate  
Caffeine Anhydrous (Standardized For 117 Mg Caffeine) 
Yerba Mate Powder (As Llex Paraguariensis)(Leaf)  
N-Acetyl-L-Carnitine HCL  
Yohimbine HCL (Pausinystalia Yohimbe)(Bark)  
Evodia Rutaecarpa Extract (As Tetradium Ruticarpum)(Fruit)(Standardized For 10% Evodiamine) 
Black Tea Extract (As Camellia Sinensis)(Leaf)  
(Standardized For 70% Polyphenols, 50% Catechins, 25% EGCG) 
Theobroma Cacao Extract (Seed)  
(Standardized For 6% Theobromine) 
White Tea Extract (As Camellia Sinensis)(Leaf)(Standardized For 50% Polyphenols, 35% Catechins, 15% EGCG) 
White Willow Extract (As Salix Alba)(Bark)(Standardized For 25% Salicin) 
11-Hydroxy Yohimbine  
MyoGF (Growth Complex)  
Fenugreek Extract (As Trigonella Foenum-Gracum)(Seed)(Standardized To 20% 4-Hydroxyisoleucine) 
Quercetin Dihydrate (Citrus Bioflavonoid)  
Dihydroxy-Diosgenin (25R-5 Alpha-Spirostan-2-Alpha, 3 Beta)  
Acetyl L-Cysteine Amide  
N-Acetyl-5-Methoxytryptamine

*ALRI WTF Pumped*
Glycerol Monostearate, 
Arginine AKG 2:1
Taurine
Betaine
Creatine Ethyl Ester
Tricreatine Malate, 
Tamarindus Indica
Histidine AKG 2:1
Citrulline Malate Ethyl Ester
Cowpea
Caffeine
Schizandra
Ng-Hydroxy-L-Arginine Ethyl Ester
Corosolic Acid 14

*AAEFX Cell Rush*
Kre-Alkalyn Creatine
Beta Alanine

*AAEFX Nytric Pro*
Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2009)

Well,

I just knocked back:

5 grams of glycerine (bottle said for external use only, LOL)
1 gram arginine with 1 gram ornithine (leftover from an earlier experiment)
200mg caffeine 
5mg dextroamphetamine
- and I'm sipping on a protein shake with 30g protein, 20g dextrose and 5g creatine monohydrate.

I'm either about to have a SPECTACULAR workout, or I'm about to die.

Friends, enemies... pray in the appropriate directions!


----------



## Perdido (Aug 6, 2009)

Well let's hope it's not the latter of the two choices given. Who the hell would we worship then?


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> I didn't see any pro-hormones on your list...what gives?



Well, since I have not used one since 04 (for a whopping 4 weeks) I guess listing them would be silly. Do you want a copy of my last drug test?

Jealousy is a harsh thing to live with.


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> I didn't see any pro-hormones on your list...what gives?



OMG...that was so funny!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

cough cough..scuse me...


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> cough cough..scuse me...



You are excused. But, cover your mouth next time.


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I had a great workout - got some nice pumps. 

I'm going to double the glycerine and the arginine tomorrow. Should be fun!


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Well, I had a great workout - got some nice pumps.
> 
> I'm going to double the glycerine and the arginine tomorrow. Should be fun!



Good stuff!


----------



## iggydiesel (Aug 6, 2009)

In my opinion best pre-workout sups were blackpowder (made my nose bleed though) and Anavol Hardcore (you have to drink A LOT of tabs). NO-Xplode and cellmass combo didn't work as great, but that's just me.


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2009)

gopro said:


> Good stuff!



Yeah, it was fun. I love home-brews - so much easier to titrate doses, something that as a woman I really appreciate since most BB supplements are designed and dosed with the male client in mind. For some things it doesn't matter, but sometimes it does - for instance if there's too much carbohydrate in a single serving, or even more stimulant than I want to take along with my own medications.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2009)

Built said:


> Yeah, it was fun. I love home-brews - so much easier to titrate doses, something that as a woman I really appreciate since most BB supplements are designed and dosed with the male client in mind. For some things it doesn't matter, but sometimes it does - for instance if there's too much carbohydrate in a single serving, or even more stimulant than I want to take along with my own medications.


are there any particular brands that you like?


----------



## nni (Aug 7, 2009)

if you are homebrewing and looking for a pump, you can do better than arginine.


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2009)

Built said:


> Yeah, it was fun. I love home-brews - so much easier to titrate doses, something that as a woman I really appreciate since most BB supplements are designed and dosed with the male client in mind. For some things it doesn't matter, but sometimes it does - for instance if there's too much carbohydrate in a single serving, or even more stimulant than I want to take along with my own medications.



Sometimes home brews are truly the best route!


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2009)

nni said:


> if you are homebrewing and looking for a pump, you can do better than arginine.



Sure, but I HAVE arginine. So I'm using it. 

What works better, nni?

Juggernaut - nope. Just whatever's on sale.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2009)

ohh I would love to hear a good home brew pre-workout mix


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2009)

Some of you guys need to get a life.


----------

